# Chasing Pheasant Ruger Gold Label SxS Style



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Pheasant season is finally here and the weather worked out too. I finally got use my Fishing/Hunting license for it's other intended use, Pheasant hunting. Pheasants are plentiful at the South Dakota Farm.

I even heard two Rosters sharing thoughts at the North Dakota Farm, that was a first. As many times through the years I have gone there, I have never heard that. I will leave them alone so they may flourish and hunt them in later years.

The week started out good, but toward the end of the week the Pheasants had wised up quickly, from being chased around with my new Ruger Gold Label Side by Side Model KSXSS 12ga Shotgun.

I used Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 6 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box) bought at K-Mart.

Dressed lightly (Jeans, shirt, light jacket, very good boots) I walked all over. The RGL weight of 6.25 lbs was great for carrying CRP and sloughs. It did not tire me out like the pump shotguns I have used in the past.

When a Pheasant flew up, the Ruger Gold Label SxS came up to the shoulder nice and pointed where I looked. Moving the bead to the flying Pheasant was fast and natural. Just wish I were a better shot with a shotgun.

Reloading was fast as the spent shells ejected out of the way. The bad thing was picking up the empty hulls, as not to litter. Unfired shells just lift up, if there was no second shot.

I like the break open action. Immediately one can tell if the RGL is load/unloaded, great for getting in/out of the Pickup. The safety located on the top tang worked flawlessly. "S" is safe. Push forward and it's ready to shoot.

The Ruger Gold Label's report when fired was pretty decent on the ears. I was plenty surprised with no ringing in the ears, must be the long 28" barrels with the back boring in them. In all the excitement when shooting at a Pheasant recoil was not notable.

Each outing I checked the screw-in chokes by trying to turn them with my fingers and visually comparing them in height, to make sure they were not backing out.

You're probably wondering how many birds I got, out of the hundreds I saw. It's too embarrassing to tell, but I did tell you I'm not that good with a shotgun. The main thing is I got to take Mom hunting with me and enjoy the outdoors.

The Ruger Gold Label SxS is great for Upland Bird hunting, as intended. Thanks for reading my Pheasant
Hunting Report.

See yea


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I can echo everything you said about the Gold Label. I took it out for grouse this fall and haven't picked up any other gun since. I still have the pistol grip one on order but probably won't have it until next year.


----------

